# How to Find Saugeye in the River (GMR)



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

This is all my opinion guys so take it with a grain of salt. I will say though that my methods and techniques for finding saugeye have improved over the years ever since I caught my first one in this exact place 10 years ago! In this report, I demonstrate what I look for in determining if a body of water will hold saugeye or not. In this video, I will tell you the elements you need to catch these awesome fish.This creek runs gin clear into a murky river system. What is there not to love! Enjoy the video guys and subscribe to my channel for fishing content from my adventures in our Buckeye State! Also, comment down below your go-to river saugeye lures and color choices! TIGHT LINES AND LEETS GOOO!


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Nice video and thanks for sharing... your first sentence in your post was correct,that is definitely an opinion… LOL ! I have caught saugeye in literally every different bottom substrate (wood,sand,mud,and rock), every depth (12" to 12' of water) and every current speed( from a slack pool to rushing water) in a river. The only real pattern I have ever been able to label these fish with is the pattern in the spring of swimming up river.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

9Left said:


> Nice video and thanks for sharing... your first sentence in your post was correct,that is definitely an opinion… LOL ! I have caught saugeye in literally every different bottom substrate (wood,sand,mud,and rock), every depth (12" to 12' of water) and every current speed( from a slack pool to rushing water) in a river. The only real pattern I have ever been able to label these fish with is the pattern in the spring of swimming up river.


Lol ya your 1000% right!!! We catch saugeyes/saugers in spots on the sciota you would swear only held carp an catfish.
My best saugeye bites EVER an my pb cane from a silted in drainage ditch that shad hold in.
This Is why I love saugeye fishing so much. There are no rules! They go where the bait goes! Altho I have learned a few things to hold true over the years. In the spring and summer they love warm,to Hot water. In the fall into winter they love cool to COLD water. 
It theres bait around they'll be close!


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

9Left said:


> Nice video and thanks for sharing... your first sentence in your post was correct,that is definitely an opinion… LOL ! I have caught saugeye in literally every different bottom substrate (wood,sand,mud,and rock), every depth (12" to 12' of water) and every current speed( from a slack pool to rushing water) in a river. The only real pattern I have ever been able to label these fish with is the pattern in the spring of swimming up river.


Well, that is an inherent trait these fish have when they are born to spawn even though they are fertile. So that makes sense in early spring to move upstream.


----------

